# Much ado about nothing



## forestryworks (Oct 30, 2011)

Giant sequoia falls, raising questions about what to do next
Giant sequoia falls, raising questions about what to do next - latimes.com

Really? Cut a hunk out of the damn thing as wide as the trail is. Then school kids have a nice place to stop and count growth rings.

:monkey:


----------



## slowp (Oct 30, 2011)

Another reason why I retired.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 30, 2011)

They would probably crap bricks if they knew just how many Coast Redwoods buy it in a year.


----------



## Joe46 (Oct 30, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> They would probably crap bricks if they knew just how many Coast Redwoods buy it in a year.


 
Agreed


----------



## Sport Faller (Oct 30, 2011)

husk it with some old school peeler bars, buck it with crosscuts, and haul that effer out with a donkey engine :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 30, 2011)

Almost threw up in my mouth readin those first few lines! Hopefully someday you will all read the headline that goes: 

The mammoth sequoia had stood sentry since King Arthur's knights gathered at the Round Table.

It witnessed the arrival of the first European settlers and the flurry of miners in search of gold. The onset of the Medieval Warm Period and the passing of the Little Ice Age. It stood, unperturbed, through the Great War and the one that followed.

Then a month ago, as a handful of amazed tourists looked on, a badass young Timber Faller by the name of Cody Thomas walked up to it with a big chain saw on his shoulder, sized it up and with a devilish grin on his face, fell it in short order, blocking the flower sniffing granola trail, but still managing to save it out to the bud, bucked it up into logs and wrote down a bunch of stuff on his hard hat...all the while giggling to himself...then he walked up to the next one....Oh no! Somebody has to stop this guy!


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Oct 30, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> Almost threw up in my mouth readin those first few lines! Hopefully someday you will all read the headline that goes:
> 
> The mammoth sequoia had stood sentry since King Arthur's knights gathered at the Round Table.
> 
> ...


 

Second version goes tree falls on group of enviros:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## floyd (Oct 31, 2011)

I thought the video was interesting.

Makes sense folks are interested in it since it is a tourist destination. They bring dollar bills with them. Nothing is free.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 31, 2011)

:bang::bang::bang:


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Oct 31, 2011)

If it is such a sacred tree get the enviros to have a wake for it . Cut the #### tree for dollars,screw the environmental cost,there plenty of the old growth

[video=youtube;FBXNjj9QvYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBXNjj9QvYo[/video]


----------



## mingo (Oct 31, 2011)

I think this is the treeView attachment 205094
or trees


----------



## slowp (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm guessing that the real reason for the "planning" is that there is nobody around with the saw or the skills to buck the tree to open the trail.


----------



## forestryworks (Oct 31, 2011)

Is it that hard to hire a faller to buck it up? That is much cheaper than re-routing and re-building the trail (to ADA Standards) around the tree.


----------



## madhatte (Oct 31, 2011)

ATTN: Parks Dept, California

Guess what, Hippies? Trees, like everything else in the living world, eventually die. IMAGINE THAT! This tree's number came up, and it fell. A trail is blocked. Clear the trail, take it as a lesson about life, death, and nutrient cycling, and get on with livin'. I'm sure that in your great big state there are a few folks still hanging around who have the know-how and equipment to do the clearing work. Hire some. That's "jobs"; people love that stuff. 

Best, 

'Hatte


----------



## slowp (Oct 31, 2011)

A few years ago, I volunteered my saw and me for a day of clearing a trail. We came upon some 6 and 7 footers so had to leave them and find a way to scrabble over to go beyond, which we did. A contractor, JP, who hasn't posted on here for a while, cut through those beasts.


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 31, 2011)

madhatte said:


> ATTN: Parks Dept, California
> 
> Guess what, Hippies? Trees, like everything else in the living world, eventually die. IMAGINE THAT! This tree's number came up, and it fell. A trail is blocked. Clear the trail, take it as a lesson about life, death, and nutrient cycling, and get on with livin'. I'm sure that in your great big state there are a few folks still hanging around who have the know-how and equipment to do the clearing work. Hire some. That's "jobs"; people love that stuff.
> 
> ...



Some of the best timber fallers I ever worked with lived in that area, so I guarantee you that there are men around there with the skills and tools to do it. I am guessing that like everything else in this country, the decision to "not touch this majestic tree with a cutting tool" get's dictated by some liberal minded, pencil pushin, big wig back east sittin in a high rise building kicking back in their cushy office chair watchin their gut get bigger!


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 31, 2011)

And it pisses me the #### off! :bang: Makes me want to start a revolution! Oh, and Kill every old growth I come across just because it bugs me!


----------



## slowp (Oct 31, 2011)

tarzanstree said:


> Some of the best timber fallers I ever worked with lived in that area, so I guarantee you that there are men around there with the skills and tools to do it. I am guessing that like everything else in this country, the decision to "not touch this majestic tree with a cutting tool" get's dictated by some liberal minded, pencil pushin, big wig back east sittin in a high rise building kicking back in their cushy office chair watchin their gut get bigger!


 
Calm down please. I'm considered to be liberal minded, you know, and my gut is big. :msp_biggrin: I prefer the term, circumferentially challenged. 

Don't cut all the big trees. We wide people need to go behind the big ones when we gotta go. Where I'm thinning, I have to climb over the fence onto federal land to find a big enough tree!


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 31, 2011)

No offence Patty, but I will never calm down when I read bull#### like that article! I am sick of it! It is just a reminder of how messed up the mindset is about our forests and logging practices in this country...


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't remember which trail it was, we cut steps into a big blowdown, it was work but the end result was pretty cool. No big saw was needed.


----------



## OregonSawyer (Oct 31, 2011)

Well there ya go, Randy. You've got first-hand experience! It could give you an excuse to get some of that shiny yellow hardware in the woods again.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 31, 2011)

slowp said:


> I'm guessing that the real reason for the "planning" is that there is nobody around with the saw or the skills to buck the tree to open the trail.


 
I know a couple of guys that could do it. :msp_wink: They're kinda old and they don't move too fast these days but, between them, they've cut a bit of Redwood here and there. Quite a bit actually.


----------



## madhatte (Oct 31, 2011)

Everybody, say it with me: "ROAD TRIP!!!"


----------



## Sport Faller (Oct 31, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Everybody, say it with me: "ROAD TRIP!!!"


 
I'll help file and do all the cooking (trust me, take me up on it) if you guys let me get a handfull of an 090 or a 125 every now and then


----------



## slowp (Oct 31, 2011)

The Wing seems to have dried out. I just gotta put things back in it, and I'll be ready to go. I can pack gear and so can The Used Dog. I will also make cookies and huckleberry pie to take.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 1, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Everybody, say it with me: "ROAD TRIP!!!"


 
Hmmm, we'd have to pry the _other_ old guy out of his cushy office job in DelNorte County...but I think he'd be up for it. 2dogs might be interested, too.

We could all stand around and nag Jake while he cut. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't forget me. I'm still down in southern cal. I'll come video or be smacked with a stick in the back when I mess up.


----------



## forestryworks (Nov 1, 2011)

I'll supply the canned Hamm's for the group "lunch break" photo, just like in the High Climbers and Timber Fallers book.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## forestryworks (Nov 1, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Hmmm, we'd have to pry the _other_ old guy out of his cushy office job in DelNorte County...but I think he'd be up for it. 2dogs might be interested, too.
> 
> We could all stand around and nag Jake while he cut. :msp_biggrin:


 
His 460 might crap its tanks when it sees what it's gettin' into


----------



## Sport Faller (Nov 1, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> His 460 might crap its tanks when it sees what it's gettin' into


 
I think I'd need to borrow some waaaaay bigger iron for sure :msp_biggrin:


----------



## slowp (Nov 1, 2011)

We will need Cedarkerf to bore in and make a Scandihoovian candle out of a chunk. Noodles and sawgas!!!


----------



## LoggingEngineer (Nov 1, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about sharpening any chains for it.....HBRN is en route.


----------



## alleyoop (Nov 14, 2011)

Jus call in the tunnel guys:msp_sneaky:


----------

